# Please take a moment to look at this thread



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106599&

Its been decided that the forum will write to GW about our thoughts,concerns and feedback, check out the thread and get involved , please read the opening thread before posting


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bumpbump bumpty bump


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

last chance to make a contribution to this thread 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1170837#post1170837


----------

